# Fat lad seeks help !



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Guys

I am currently desperate to lose some weight, 1-2 stone would be ideal ! On me its gathered round my waist, and a little bloating of the neck and face, everything else seems fine.

Im no expert on dieting and was hoping somebody could offer me a good guide on calculating the amounts of fat, protien, carbs for daily intake.

Have been in the gym 3 times a week for the last 5 years etc and done a couple of cycles so got plenty of muscle on me, just added fat over the past yeat

*Current Sats*

Weight: 19St

Height: 5,11

chest: 50"

Waist 51"

Hips : 48"

Thighs 28"

bodyfat % : Not a clue how to measure !

*Gym routine*

mon - Chest, arms, 30mins cardio, 10 lengths pool, steam room

wed - Legs, 30mins cardio, 10 lengths pool, steam room

Fri - Shoulders, Back, 30mins cardio, 10 lengths pool, steam room

Currently using, MRP's, whey protien, protien bars, gaining muscle no problem just not losing fat.

Also I keep reading bits and pieces about best times to have carbs and not have them etc, any advice here would be good !!!

I have searched the net for a DIY Lipo suction kit and failed, is this a gap in the market, what about a hoover attatchment ?

any help would be most appreciated

cheers lads


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

AndyB said:


> I have searched the net for a DIY Lipo suction kit and failed, is this a gap in the market, what about a hoover attatchment ?


Are you for real dude?


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

If you have a 50" waist, any amount of exercise should see a dramatic loss of fat. I would assume from the information that you have provided that your diet is the problem and that you are eating too many calories and probably due to eating too many fatty foods or very large portions.

Post up your typical diet and people will comment. Add up you daily calories and post up with your diet. Im sure if you adjust your diet the weight will fall off very fast.

PS. the steam room will not make you lose fat, only water which will come back when you rehydrate yourself! No matter what anyone tells you YOU WILL ONLY LOSE WATER WEIGHT BY SWEATING IN A STEAM ROOM!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Bulldozer, - no im not serious but if you know of any kits im all ears

The steam room is just a luxury, i dont expect it to lose weight, but it helps my back which oftern gives me pain.

As for diet, I mainly try to eat high protien, low fat and avoid carbs.

Like I was saying can anybody reccomend a limit of cals, carbs, protien, fat etc ?

Then i can plan out a daily menu ?

Andy


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Start off with about 3500 calories a day and see how you get on, aim to loose a lb or 2 a week . If you aint losing that much, cut your daily calories by 500 .

I would split the macro's 40/40/20 p/c/f

Everyone will have a different opinion here tho!


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

I would suggest fat burners. Perhaps an ECA stack combined with clenbuteral. If u really wanna go mad n sweat like crazy go for t3 n DNP. There are plenty of fat burners out there e.g. redline sponsored by VPX, thermobol etc. You must diet though otherwise you will not get the results ur looking for.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

eventure said:


> I would suggest fat burners. Perhaps an ECA stack combined with clenbuteral. If u really wanna go mad n sweat like crazy go for t3 n DNP. There are plenty of fat burners out there e.g. redline sponsored by VPX, thermobol etc. You must diet though otherwise you will not get the results ur looking for.


LOL! Diet is the key bro. Post ur diet.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

eventure said:


> I would suggest fat burners. Perhaps an ECA stack combined with clenbuteral. If u really wanna go mad n sweat like crazy go for t3 n DNP. There are plenty of fat burners out there e.g. redline sponsored by VPX, thermobol etc. You must diet though otherwise you will not get the results ur looking for.


I can't tell if that was serious or not! Regardless it's horrible advice.

Diet is the key. With the amount of cardio you are doing along with the weights (if you are training with the intensity of a man and not an arthritic granny) you should be losing weight. Early morning cardio on an empty stomach will yield great results combined with a sensible diet.

You really need to be eating good fats and high amounts of protein. If you're diet is void of carbs and fats you will not have energy. Well, actually you will, but in the form of all that hard earned muscle. Bin the protein bars btw.

Post up your diet.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

invisible kid. I think he was joking mate.


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

If you do cardio am on empty stomach you will be burning u will be going straight into your fatty deposits which is why am cardio is fantastic. Cut all the rubbish junk food or forget about it. You need 2 be disciplined to achieve your goals. I would suggest eating 2400 calories per day. Increase your protein. e.g.

8am - Gym (intensive cardio for at leat 45mins) aim to butn approx 500 calories 2 enable your body to be in a calorie deficit.

9am oats mixed with water, bannana and almonds.

12am - protein shake.

2pm -chicken breat and vegetales with flaxceed oil

5pm. protein shake

8pm - fish n salad.

approx 2500 calories - 500-800 calories from cardio and the increase of metablism. = total 1700-2000 calories per day.

do this for a 2 months and i guarantee u will lose at least 1 stone


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> invisible kid. I think he was joking mate.


Fair enough


----------



## numbsyd (Jun 2, 2007)

5years gym and still worried about fat, what have you been doing all these 5years in the gym mate?? seriously. i lost 2 stones in just 6-7 weeks, know how? i took the maximum pain(it's fun when you get used to it), like what they say "no pain, no gain" is true. it appears you aren't working out seriously in the gym, if it had been me, i probably would have ended up a bodybuilder in 5years.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Cheers for the advice lads, like it all

Numbsyd, your obvioulsy quite new, read my post properly, i have not been dieting for 5 years, been in the gym for 5 years, i have used gear and been huge muscular wise, the past year was the weight gain.

btw, 2 stone in 6-7 weeks is not really an achievment but a death wish

cheers lads

andy


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

AndyB,

If u get an opportunity try 2 do cardio am... It's much more effective 2 do it @ this time as you are going straight in2 yr fatty deposits. Make sure u do cardio on an empty stomach. As long as u combine good diet with yr 4-5 time a week cardio u should lose a few pounds a week. My analogy for losing weight is consider yr body 2 be like a bank. The more u put in it the bigger it grows. Its the same with eating. If yr recommended food intake is 2500 calories n u eat 2500 calories but burnt 500 ur bank storage has just been put into a 500 calorie deficit. Strange analogy but put tr mind 2 it an u can achieve n e thing u want.

Set realistic goals dude otherwise u will be attacking 2 much. Hope my adive helps.

Alex


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

A few things jump out at me here.

First of all fat burners should not be ran right now as from the way I am reading this you need to lose 10 plus inches on your waist.

A rule of thumb for me being a bigger guy myself, when dieting I would lose an inch for every 4-5 lbs, or in your case it looks like you need to lose about 50 lbs, probably more.

I would seperate your cardio from your weights as it is cutting into your adaptive recovery for your weights.

I would recommend HIT training for weights and HIIT training for your cardio.

This is balls to the walls training but you will burn many cals and feel better this way.

Diet, too many powders and MRE's, from your post most all of your meals are very processed and this in itself will spike blood sugars and trigger insulin to store that meal as a fat.

They offer little nutritional value and almost zero fiber.

Add in fruits and vegetables from the glycemic index that are low.

Apples, berries, peaches, and green vegetables high in fiber, cellery, broccoli, apgaragus, spinich, etc.

But if it was me, I might consider a ketogenic diet to drop the weight.

Depending on the person massive pounds can be lost.

Nice thing about being fat is when you diet, you will hold more muscle than the leaner guy doing the same diet.

So, drop all that processed crap and start eating food.

4-5 meals and 2 snacks.

A snack can be something like a small hand full of nuts.

Why fiber?

Several reasons,

It will help detox and clean the colon

It will improve lipid profile

You will carry around less waste

Fiber slows digestion and allows for less spike in blood sugars which in return stores less fat from that meal.

35 grams of fiber burns 250 calories, or about a half pound a week of weight.

Ice water burns 150 calories per gallon.

So, with some tweaking of your diet, doing cardio on your off training days, increasing the intensity to get more growht hormone out put all will be helpful here.

Once you get down some then you can add in the other things like fat burniners and such.

But make no mistake about it, if you want to lose 50 lbs you will need a calorie defecit, keeping in the fiberous foods will keep the metabolism burning more where it needs to be.

Drop all processed foods and sugars.

Consider a keto diet and for some you can lose almost a lb a day.

It is not for everyone but for some it works killer.

It works on me very well.

But you have to slowly introduct carbs back in very slowly, after about 6 weeks or maybe more I start to smell funky and have to get off the diet.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

eventure said:


> I would suggest fat burners. Perhaps an ECA stack combined with clenbuteral. If u really wanna go mad n sweat like crazy go for t3 n DNP. There are plenty of fat burners out there e.g. redline sponsored by VPX, thermobol etc. You must diet though otherwise you will not get the results ur looking for.


this is bad advise

get the diet straight

get some CV in every day

once the weight is coming off, continue until it stops

then lokk at the diet again, maybe add more cardio

the above drugs are a last resort for losing the last few lbs...and NONE of them will work without diet


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

eventure said:


> If you do cardio am on empty stomach you will be burning u will be going straight into your fatty deposits which is why am cardio is fantastic. Cut all the rubbish junk food or forget about it. You need 2 be disciplined to achieve your goals. I would suggest eating 2400 calories per day. Increase your protein. e.g.
> 
> 8am - Gym (intensive cardio for at leat 45mins) aim to butn approx 500 calories 2 enable your body to be in a calorie deficit.
> 
> ...


much better advise here though

i would say it is lacking carbs however....the addition of carbs...bumping the kcals up to 3500 would be the best start

then when the fat loss stops, drop the kcals by 500

and so on

with a diet as low in kcals as above, there is no where to go once the weight loss slows


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

also make sure you have 2 cheat meals a week

this keeps you going


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

The only carbs u should be eating are foods such as sweet potato, brown rice, oats. Dont eat n e carbs after say 4pm. i sometimes have wholemeal peta bread which seems to be ok for me but the mainly stick to the above carb types. the main thing 2 lose loads of weight is 2 sweat buckets. When ur doing cardio u should be swetting like mad... u will gradually realise u r losing weight. Its a gradual thing man so dont expect a miracle

Alex


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

cheers for the advice guys, as always most appreciated


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Too much cardio will tell the body to burn muscle.


----------

